# Striping with Mclane Reel Mower



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Can a Mclane reel create stripes on a Bermuda Lawn? If so, at what height?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Francoix said:


> Can a Mclane reel create stripes on a Bermuda Lawn? If so, at what height?


Get a roller and it will create stripes at most heights.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Francoix said:


> Can a Mclane reel create stripes on a Bermuda Lawn? If so, at what height?


Not the healthiest Bermuda. Mowed at 1/2" with a reel roller





This was with the stock casters


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Your lawn looks awsome! Those stipes are exactly what i am looking for on my lawn. I have tried with the stock caster and no luck. I just bought the roller so i am hoping that will do it. I notice you have a JD mower. Do you prefer it over the McLane?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Francoix said:


> Your lawn looks awsome! Those stipes are exactly what i am looking for on my lawn. I have tried with the stock caster and no luck. I just bought the roller so i am hoping that will do it. I notice you have a JD mower. Do you prefer it over the McLane?


I just got the JD. It gave me problems during the first mow. I couldn't even finish it. Having said that yes I prefer the JD over the McLane. I just gave it a test run because I was excited. I knew it needed some servicing, I couldn't wait. 
Now I gotta troubleshoot and figure out what's going on with it.


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Good luck troubleshooting the JD. I have been looking for greensmaster but the right opportunity has not showed up yet. Thank you for the quick response


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Francoix said:


> Good luck troubleshooting the JD. I have been looking for greensmaster but the right opportunity has not showed up yet. Thank you for the quick response


Thanks I'll get it figured out. Wait it out man. Its worth the wait. If you can snatch up a McLane or a tru cut in the mean time do it


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

I do have a McLane. I just cant get the stripes. Can you take a picture of your of your McLane hight setting?


----------



## BlackOut (May 24, 2019)

@Francoix 
Need a roller to get stripes, right...?


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

My roller just arrived. I will install it this weekend.
The_iHenry was doing it without the roller.


----------



## BlackOut (May 24, 2019)

Pretty sure he is saying he mowed it with the mclane in his pictures that has a roller installed. Maybe I missed something?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Francoix said:


>


Same as that one.



BlackOut said:


> Pretty sure he is saying he mowed it with the mclane in his pictures that has a roller installed. Maybe I missed something?



I made these stripes before I had a roller. Still mowed at 1/2"


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> Francoix said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The_iHenry, why did you go with the John Deere mower over the Toro?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Works even on a somewhat crappy yard!


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Is that with a roller?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Yeah, ReelRollers roller on a Craftsman branded McLane. I'm pleased with the job it's doing any my yard's doing great


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Keep in mind the stripes always look better when the sun is behind your back.
That's why they look so good in MLB parks. The sun is always behind the batter.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@Francoix Will you post before and after pics with the same lighting?


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

@NoslracNevok I will try to mow this weekend and sure I will post before and after pictures.


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Thanks to @The_iHenry for all your tips on stiping. My lawn has stipes. @NoslracNevok this is the after pictures. The reel rollers made a huge difference. @Reelrollers just wanted to say, great product.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Francoix said:


> Thanks to @The_iHenry for all your tips on stiping. My lawn has stipes. @NoslracNevok this is the after pictures. The reel rollers made a huge difference. @Reelrollers just wanted to say, great product.


Looks awesome bruh. What's the HOC?


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

@The_iHenry HOC is at 1/2 inch. Same hight as yours.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Francoix said:


> @The_iHenry HOC is at 1/2 inch. Same hight as yours.


Now you just gotta work on your mowing pattern. I spot a mistake lol. Single double is my go to. Try it out on the next mow.


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Lol. You noticed. 
How do you do the double/single? I go up then down? How do you go up, up, then down?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Francoix said:



> Lol. You noticed.
> How do you do the double/single? I go up then down? How do you go up, up, then down?


Here you go:

Took it from an old post. I think @Ware made it


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Reelrollers does the trick.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you for the business. Front roller is a must.


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> Francoix said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. You noticed.
> ...


Thanks @The_iHenry. I will try it this weekend.


----------

